# Deramaxx/Previcox



## TucAl

I called my Vet yesterday to refill Al's (13 year old golden) Deramaxx prescription. He's been on it for a while - for his arthritis. I was told Novartis has stopped producing it for a while. I checked the internet and not exactly sure why this happened. 
But the Vet prescribed Previcox. Again, I checked the internet - it had some glowing reviews but then there were some horrific ones....not sure if I should use this med or not. Also, if I find a site that still has Deramaxx, is it safe to use? Anyone have any information/ideas/experience? Thanks


----------



## Sweet Girl

Uh oh... My dog is on Deramaxx, too.

There was a thread a short time ago in the Healthn section about a Novartis factory in... it might have been Lincoln, Nebraska? shutting down for a while while Novartis took care of some qualitycontrol issues (things like labelling, or consistency in the look of the pills). It was not to do with the pills or the drugs themselves. There was speculation about it causing shortages. 

I wonder if your vet can order the Deramaxx from another part of the country where production has not been halted. Novartis definitely has a lot of factories - you'd think the company would be ensuring that production levels aren't affected. I hope you can find another source.


----------



## GoldenCamper

You will find horrific stories, no matter what the NSAID. My boy almost died after just the 2nd pill of Deramaxx for instance. Novartis is shipping out whatever they had already manufactured, looks to me like they only have the 100mg Deramaxx tabs left.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ard/111216-novartis-product-availability.html

If you do switch NSAID's give the dogs system a 7-10 day wash out period before starting a different one. You could use Tramadol during those 7-10 days if you wish.


----------



## Sweet Girl

TucAl said:


> I called my Vet yesterday to refill Al's (13 year old golden) Deramaxx prescription. He's been on it for a while - for his arthritis. I was told Novartis has stopped producing it for a while. I checked the internet and not exactly sure why this happened.
> *But the Vet prescribed Previcox. Again, I checked the internet - it had some glowing reviews but then there were some horrific ones....not sure if I should use this med or not. *Also, if I find a site that still has Deramaxx, is it safe to use? Anyone have any information/ideas/experience? Thanks


Forgot to address this. I think that different dogs react differently to different meds. Unfortunately, there have been some bad reactions to Deramaxx, too, by dogs whose people are members of this very forum. But then, there are people like you and me, whose dogs have had great relief from it. So probably the same is true of Previcox. If you do need to switch your dog's meds... make sure to find out from the vet how long you need to wait between Deramaxx and the new one to make sure the Deramaxx is completely out of his system, and then, of course, watch your dog closely when you start him on the new one. 

As for buying meds online... I've never done it. I know many people here have. Hopefully they can weigh in..


----------



## hotel4dogs

The problem was with human drugs produced at the factory, not the dog meds, so if you find any, it is quite safe to give him. 
Don't make any changes this week!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

should have added, if you buy from one of the big online places like Drs. Foster and Smith or 1-800-PetMeds I would feel quite safe.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> should have added, if you buy from one of the big online places like Drs. Foster and Smith or 1-800-PetMeds I would feel quite safe.


I think it's safe to order from VIPPS pharmacies. They will advertise if they are VIPPS. 

I'm not familiar with the Deramaxx dosing or pills (tablets vs. capsules), but can you score them and use half or a quarter to come up with a dose? I'm curious because we might be headed to a NSAID other than Rimadyl, enteric coated aspirin or Metacam.


----------



## TucAl

I have enough to last the week! Found DF&S have a supply so I've ordered and will have Vet sent precription tomorrow.....I really don't want to change if I don't have to.


----------



## TucAl

We give Al 100 mg Deramaxx - it's a chewable tablet 1/2 to 3/4 inch in diameter - which I believe you can cut in half....at least I used to do this before he required whole dose.

Thanks for all the info - this helps me a lot.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad to hear that you found some Deramaxx online afterall. 
I have never used the Deramaxx or Previcox. My sister gave Previcox to her GSD and was very pleased with it.

@ DallasGold, I gave Toby Metacam liquid for almost three years for his HD and arthritis in his left hip, he did great on it. What I like about Metacam liquid is, that you can adjust the dose yourself. If you think he does not need as much, you can pull up less of a dose in the included syringe.

After Toby had the TPLO on the right knee and then his left hip gave out, the Metacam did not work as good and per surgeon's instructions I switched to Rimadyl twice a day. He did better on that from then on. But I am looking forward to getting him off of the NSAIDS.


----------



## Dallas Gold

cgriffin said:


> I am glad to hear that you found some Deramaxx online afterall.
> I have never used the Deramaxx or Previcox. My sister gave Previcox to her GSD and was very pleased with it.
> 
> @ DallasGold, I gave Toby Metacam liquid for almost three years for his HD and arthritis in his left hip, he did great on it. What I like about Metacam liquid is, that you can adjust the dose yourself. If you think he does not need as much, you can pull up less of a dose in the included syringe.
> 
> After Toby had the TPLO on the right knee and then his left hip gave out, the Metacam did not work as good and per surgeon's instructions I switched to Rimadyl twice a day. He did better on that from then on. But I am looking forward to getting him off of the NSAIDS.


We are giving Rimadyl to Toby for his eye inflammation--hopefully short term. Our options are Rimadyl, enteric coated aspirin (with bleeding risks out both ends) and an immuno suppressant drug with the potential for causing lymphoma (no thank you). I asked about Metacam and our vet said no, especially with Toby's digestive sensitivities, since they are seeing some stomach perforations with use of it--one of the clinic patients died from it. I should probably ask about Deramaxx and/or Prevacox.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh Thanks! I did not know that about Metacam, I was always more worried about Rimadyl. When I was working, Metacom was not used widely yet, but Rimadyl was. Deramaxx was used but I heard about problems with that one also. I suppose any NSAID has the potential to cause problems and some animals are more sensitive to one drug than another. 
My vet keeps telling me that Metacam is just as safe as Rimadyl. I am glad that Toby is off of the Metacam now, hearing this. And I will be happy and relieved once he won't need any NSAIDS anymore. 
Thank you again!


----------



## Dallas Gold

cgriffin said:


> Oh Thanks! I did not know that about Metacam, I was always more worried about Rimadyl. When I was working, Metacom was not used widely yet, but Rimadyl was. Deramaxx was used but I heard about problems with that one also. I suppose any NSAID has the potential to cause problems and some animals are more sensitive to one drug than another.
> My vet keeps telling me that Metacam is just as safe as Rimadyl. I am glad that Toby is off of the Metacam now, hearing this. And I will be happy and relieved once he won't need any NSAIDS anymore.
> Thank you again!


What's even worse is they called the manufacturer about the fatality and the rep they spoke with was totally unconcerned about it. They had another patient at the same time they were able to save.


----------



## luvgld7

Dallas Gold,

My foster is on Previcox, 1/2 tablet. It is scored in the middle and is easily cut in half. He is recovering from a torn ACL and is doing well on it.


----------



## seeana

*Shane is starting to rattle a bit.*

Well cannot get Deramaxx' in Aus went onto them when Metacam no longer worked well Shane was on it for 3years no problem.
So now been switched to Previcox start tomorrow.
I have got Shane on 10 Roship Vital caps 6 1500mg fishoil caps and two vit E 1000 caps split into twice a day' for the last month in the last week added two 1000mg Glucosamine with OptiMSM tabs added to evening meal as well. 
I believe the Rosehip Vital are helping a wee bit and his eyes and coat are glowing with health and in himself he has never looked or felt better until ....he starts to walk as his arthritus is still is still causing problems.

He was also getting a bit tubby but nearly back to a good weight as mixing in half raw grated carrots instead' the good thing is he is munching through everything.

I am throwing everything at Shane to see if it helps ...one thing I do know is its not hurting him. :crossfing


----------



## cgriffin

My vet wants me to switch Toby back to Metacam to see if it works better than the Rimadyl now, since he has real bad issues right now and is in a lot of pain. He is also getting a huge dose of Tramadol to boot. 
All NSAIDS carry about the same risks from what I know now and not all work on all dogs. 
I was also inquiring about Previcox, but my vet does not carry it, something to think about in the future. 
I was told to not give Rimadyl for 48-72 hours before starting Metacam. I am still giving Rimadyl so far.


----------



## seeana

Shane was on Metacam for three years' my vet gave me horse strength so only had to give .1.5 mil a day and it worked out so much cheaper as we got it in 10 mil lots'
in all those three years Shane never had any side effects and it worked great for a while Rimadyl did not work at all when we tried it for Shane.
With all the extra's I really think that the Rosehip Vital is really helping his pain a bit as he is much happier in his self ,I know that the Goldie breeders here swear by it.
They sell Rosehip Canine but its identical to the human one so I get what ever is on speciel at the time it takes about a month to really take full effect.

As you would well understand I wish I could take his pain for him as they are so stoic and brave and it breaks my heart that he cannot run and play like Rio and Maybelle anymore.

Do try Metacam first as my Vet swears by it,he ordered the Previcox in for me I have just given Shame half a 227 mg tab so will let you know if it helps .

Tried Tramadol about 6 months ago but did not help.

Will let you know if it helps.


----------



## GoldensGirl

According to a story from the Veterinary Information Network, Novartis was resuming production last fall: Future of Novartis anti-parasitics unfolding - VIN.

It looks like Deramaxx is available from 1800PetMeds, which is a VIPPS-approved online pharmacy: Deramaxx | Arthritis Pain Medication for Dogs - 1800PetMeds. We have had good luck ordering from them.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, Seeana.
I also would take my Baby's pain onto myself in a heartbeat, if I could. It is really frustrating and it hurts to see them so uncomfortable and unable to run and play 
Good luck to you also.


----------

